# Pics of Your Rides



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

So i've been creeping the fourm ever since i got my Coupe. Would like to see what everyones rollin in..
Bad Quality Cell phone shot when i got it








Beside my buddys URquattro








After the Install of the clear Corners








...and just cuz.....my old 300hp 5000cdq
























i'll take some new pics of the coupe and post em soon


_Modified by VdubFeind at 11:27 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## z261994 (Jul 13, 2008)

My cab:

































_Modified by z261994 at 4:29 PM 12-17-2008_


_Modified by z261994 at 4:31 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## SpoonTide (Apr 11, 2003)

*Mine*

Here's mine, also from a phone camera


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Mine (SpoonTide)*

Here's my '91.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid_Hatch)*

ho'n for fun? I'm game...
now...








soon...








later...








imagine Hella 500's on the front, Borbet BS, and a slight lift...










_Modified by lotar_6 at 9:05 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## 95ninety (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (z261994)*

Going to work!


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Sweet ! Keep em coming !


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

Mine before it got hit by a 83 year old behind the wheel of a Bronco


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (ResConsl2)*

heres my latest


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

mine


----------



## jk. (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

Hi! I'm new to these forums and here's my ride:








Greetings from Estonia


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (CtotheQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtotheQ* »_heres my latest









Ha Ha Ha yeah man! Every quattro owner in new england is doin the same thing after all this snow,







Hell yeah long live quattro!


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

sold my turbocharged R32, and just got this today.
better pics to come, ... my new camera gets here tomorrow
*1991 coupé quattro*


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*

you bought that from Ed didn't yoU?


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (Hybrid_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid_Hatch* »_you bought that from Ed didn't yoU?

yep!
took a couple of pics yesterday
















haven't had a chance to do a proper photo session


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*

I have seen you post on the audiworld forums in the SLC part... good to see you picked up a proper awd car







Ed was trying to get rid of that thing to buy another one... hope you got a good deal.


----------



## chase223 (Sep 26, 2007)

_Modified by chase223 at 12:21 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)




----------



## MckieMotorSports (Dec 14, 2007)

my baby


----------



## Belgarion115 (Jan 22, 2009)

And now the fun pic.


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (chase223)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chase223* »_




































_Modified by chase223 at 12:21 PM 1-10-2009_


Okay, what suspension are you running? Coils? How does this affect the quattro, at all?


----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

My wife's B3


















_Modified by BkoolB3 at 11:08 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (BkoolB3)*

just a quick photo 










_Modified by Jersey90TQ at 2:54 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## fotograf (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boki-san* »_sold my turbocharged R32, and just got this today.
better pics to come, ... my new camera gets here tomorrow
*1991 coupé quattro*
















<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0"> 

That's awesome Boki! Congrats!


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (fotograf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fotograf* »_
That's awesome Boki! Congrats!

thanx, mike.








here's a couple new ones for you, from steamboat


----------



## 95ninety (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boki-san* »_
thanx, mike.








here's a couple new ones for you, from steamboat


Needs more front bumper


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (95ninety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95ninety* »_Needs more front bumper

















i got quite a list of things to fix, ... mechanicals before cosmeticals








front bumper cover is kinda low on the totem pole


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (BkoolB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BkoolB3* »_My wife's B3

















_Modified by BkoolB3 at 11:08 PM 1-22-2009_

Love the Lago Blue and I love the K-wheels


----------



## chase223 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ebtastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebtastic* »_

Okay, what suspension are you running? Coils? How does this affect the quattro, at all?

cut springs, upgraded shocks....doesn't affect the quattro at all, only when it snows alot and i turn into a plow


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (chase223)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chase223* »_




































_Modified by chase223 at 12:21 PM 1-10-2009_

This looks really good. I also would like to know what kind of suspension you got on.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry for the crappy pic ( my driveway is at a slant so I took the pic at an angle ).


----------



## shaneco13 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

Heres my coupe I had about a year and a half ago. It has since been sold. The new owner put an S2 motor in it!


















_Modified by shaneco13 at 11:50 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (chase223)*

Most recent pic:


----------



## audilovevws (Oct 6, 2008)

trying to post my pics but dont know how????


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (audilovevws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audilovevws* »_trying to post my pics but dont know how???? 

you have to host them online at somewhere like photobucket


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (power_house)*

Changes this year are... new wheels (17x8.5), euro headlights are on and a gooooooooooood detailing. And maybe a splash of paint


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

old pictures. sold car last year.

_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_





































_Modified by MFZERO at 2:47 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## BJosePHD (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Mine.











_Modified by BJosePHD at 5:18 AM 4-5-2009_


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BJosePHD)*

Quattro


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

My new addition after some changes:








RS2 lights ordered..


----------



## B_McGuire (Apr 11, 2009)

heres a pic of a 93 90 i just got


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (B_McGuire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B_McGuire* »_heres a pic of a 93 90 i just got









Go take a real picture with a real camera. Then insert it in place of that one.


----------



## luv-thy-dub (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*

what are these rims called because they look amazing are they actually a multi peice wheel? TIA


----------



## luv-thy-dub (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (boki-san)*

what are these rims called because they look amazing are they actually a multi peice wheel? TIA
_Quote, originally posted by *boki-san* »_


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv-thy-dub* »_what are these rims called because they look amazing are they actually a multi peice wheel? TIA


those are the wheels that originally came on the coupé quattro, ...
6-spoke speedlines, alloy 15"x7", not multi-piece, 'bolts' are cosmetic



















_Modified by boki-san at 12:06 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## luv-thy-dub (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boki-san)*

thx for the info what about the bolt pattern? 5x 100? I hope not because I'd like to find a set for my golf my golf


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv-thy-dub* »_... what about the bolt pattern? ...

4 x 107.9997



_Modified by boki-san at 7:48 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boki-san)*

updated photos from Dustoff
























any other 90/80's headed to waterfest in july?


----------



## aero1591 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ill be there with my new 88' 90q


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Here are my pair.*


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (audi90v6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi90v6* »_any other 90/80's headed to waterfest in july? 

"Im thinking of bringing the CQ. Close enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Here are my pair. (YukonAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YukonAudi* »_









Are those BBS RS's?


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey i'm looking to purchase lowering springs and clear corner lenses for by 94 Cabriolet. what's the best place for both. thanks!


----------



## audilovevws (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (audilovevws)*

Diggin the BBS RF's on your coupe..
I had a set of those back in the day..dope wheels..
are yours 15" you need to put them on some 50 or 45 series tires


----------



## Slonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, my name is Adam. Im from Poland. Im not god speek english. 
This is my B4 Competition quattro.








[/url]


_Modified by Slonik at 12:27 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slonik* »_Hello, my name is Adam. Im from Poland. Im not god speek english.

welcome, adam.
if you are from poland, we don't care how you speak or spell english.
(if you were from america or uk, your spelling and grammer would be heavily scrutinized.)
nice car !










_Modified by boki-san at 1:10 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Our newest toy. It's undergoing a SERIOUS repair right now from the previous owner syndrome FTMFL!


----------



## audilovevws (Oct 6, 2008)

they are 15" RFs on my coupe, now sitting much lower and stiffer!


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (audilovevws)*

Updated..


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Nash20thAE)*

mine (white one) after some mods (picture is with the Audi Club at Carlisle Import Nationals)


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I keep getting asked if I rattle canned my car









33% flat in the clear !!!
NO dents anymore !!








NO MORE PEARL FTW!


----------



## Maro_20V (Oct 19, 2006)

ACOQ 20V











_Modified by Maro_20V at 11:14 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Another pic of MFZERO's old car from waterfest13, snag a pic from the exhibition lot








My first coupe, still own it:








Second CQ, gone but was still fun:
















I'm an Audi addict, first step is admitting it:



















_Modified by skaterjay85 at 6:47 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Low_rida (May 30, 2009)

Hey,
my name is Benjamin from Germany and this is my ride...










_Modified by Low_rida at 11:01 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Audi4evr (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

Here is My ride... needs a painjob though.


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (Audi4evr)*

my ex Audi 90 at different stages


































_Modified by audib4 at 1:06 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## audi90v6 (Nov 26, 2007)

^ thats done the right way! props bud... btw, thanks for the new wallpaper


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Maro_20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maro_20V* »_










I want your grill!!


----------



## Snowracer (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (VdubFeind)*

Hi, I'm Jonas from Norhern Norway. Live around 300 miles north of the Polar Circle








Here is my two Audis.
First one is a black 88 90 Quattro 10V.
Thinking of doing some NA tuning
The other one is a 88 80 1.8l, bought as a parts car. Everything expect the taillights are for sale


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (Snowracer)*

A few more of mine...


----------



## Maro_20V (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Hybrid_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid_Hatch* »_
I want your grill!!

Grill is one of a kind because I've made it by myself


----------



## aero1591 (Jan 20, 2007)

after rattlecan







before



_Modified by aero1591 at 12:02 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (aero1591)*


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*









Here's my two:
83 4K TD
90 CQ
both are for sale- details to be posted soon (next day or two) in classifieds.
Cheers


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (audilovevws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audilovevws* »_

they are 15" RFs on my coupe, now sitting much lower and stiffer!

Looks good man...lower is always better. What color is your car...is it a repaint?
I have never seen that color on a 90 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

quick cell phone pic.


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

hey where did u get that lip from!?!?!? looks really good


----------



## Eteris (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (mikekisss)*

thanks man, its a b3 passat lip i cut to fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

Great pics of some nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am curious what Audi's support is like with these older cars. For example, can one still order most parts for a 1990 coupe or a late 80's 5000 through the dealer?


----------



## jk. (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (1lowVento)*


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1 Rabbit GTI* »_









Oh Yea!
Reminds me of the "old" audiquattroparts.com days.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (ebtastic)*

Heres mine 1990 audi 90 CQ have owned it almost 2 years have not driven it yet been stored since the day I bought it. 2.2T 034 standalone Melted piston #5 Still sounds like a beast though just waiting to buy a house to do a full restoration.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (mocas)*

Here's mine:
Excuse the crappy cell pic
Just repainted it with a friend last weekend... We used the creamier pearl from the late 90's A4's.. A bit more on the cream side that I would have liked, but oh well, it cost me $300 total.








I have some 17" Keskin KT1's that need to be mounted..... 
034 7A turbo kit in next year or so... hopefully.


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (Snowracer)*

my old 90.... how i miss her


----------



## jk. (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (ResConsl2)*

One pic in daylight as well


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (jk.)*








[/QUOTE]
Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (ResConsl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ResConsl2* »_my old 90.... how i miss her


















Sorry. Looks like your in an MK4 now


----------



## Vr'd (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (ebtastic)*

my 91 quattro coupe i picked up for a "winter beater" to save my rabbit.


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (Vr'd)*

I usually don't stop in here often, but I figured I'd post a pic anyways. Here's my 90 sport quattro. Nothing fancy, its just a daily and it probably has about 100lbs of tools in the trunk in this picture...








*edit - would help if I actually posted the pic.


_Modified by 90GreenG60 at 2:51 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Your Rides (ebtastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebtastic* »_Sorry. Looks like your in an MK4 now









Yeah it sucks hopefully i'll get my rings back soon, as soon as i can find a good deal..


----------

